# Hacking the hackers



## Phishfry (Sep 26, 2016)

I feel safe now..
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-cyber-nsa-tools-idUSKCN11S2MF

Does anybody really think the NSA would admit if they got hacked?
This "NSA operator left their cyber weapons on a forward machine" theory is just so silly.

"the NSA tuned its sensors to detect use of any of the tools"


----------



## SirDice (Sep 27, 2016)

Phishfry said:


> Does anybody really think the NSA would admit if they got hacked?


No, not really, not unless they can shift the blame and make good use of it to increase their budget.



Phishfry said:


> This "NSA operator left their cyber weapons on a forward machine" theory is just so silly.


Well, if you look at how many times this happens with other companies I actually find it quite plausible. They're all humans after all.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Sep 27, 2016)

I didn't see a date but I recall this story from a number of years ago and I wonder if the story is treating it like it happened a few months ago. 

This reminds me of the occasional threads I see on forums for crazies, like reddit, that post detailed information about the inner workings of the NSA and no one questions how they got this inside information about the most secret organization in the world.


----------

